# south wire hand tools finaly stocked at lowes



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Was at the local lowes To day. Was able to finally see and put my hands on the south wire hand tools. I grabbed and squezed every item They had.

The strippers felt weak and cheap. The linemens felt heavy but not very comfortable. I even asked the wife her view of the tools, she Said they looked and felt like HF junk.

Plus these things are pricey.

Way over priced if you ask me


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I saw them today, complete garbage. The tools look and feel cheap. Lowes has turned into the Walmart of hardware stores. I hate them asking my phone number, if I belong to "my Lowes", and now they swap good quality tools cheap crap. I used to like shopping there and now it is a store of last resort.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Great, another crappy product.
Could they have picked a crappier color for packaging? Just sayin, the yellow, green, blue, jump out at you and make you look. This poop brown makes me go the other direction.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Aug 28, 2009)

*Junk*

Had my hands on some of the tools at a trade event this weekend. 

Poorly done knock-offs from China.

Too bad, Southwire makes great Cable and their Tugging Rope is really slick - but these tools...... well, I wouldn't use them if the gave them to me.

Color doesn't bother me, but brown seems like odd choice. Put a tool down on a plywood floor and they would blend right in.

I'll stick with their cable and rope though!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

No way is Southwire manufacturing these. This is someone's rebrand.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Looked and felt like junk to me, my Lowe's only had a handful of items in yesterday.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I couldn't possibly love this forum any more right now. :thumbup:


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Why not just go to HF and pay a ton less? These people who choose these product lines must think were sheep.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

drsparky said:


> I saw them today, complete garbage. The tools look and feel cheap. Lowes has turned into the Walmart of hardware stores. I hate them asking my phone number, if I belong to "my Lowes", and now they swap good quality tools cheap crap. I used to like shopping there and now it is a store of last resort.


 when they ask for phone # just say' you dont need it' its in case of a warranty thing


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I just had to.

Below is my attempt at a customer service note to Lowes.
We will see how it goes. I am not expecting a reply. If I do get one, I'll bet it will be in corporatese, We are concerned, we thank you for bringing this to our attention... yada yada.



> You have made some terrible decisions in reference to the tool brands you are carrying. If you would do a little searching on professional trade websites and forums you would reverse your decision about Southwire.
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/south-wire-hand-tools-finaly-stocked-lowes-57414/
> 
> ...


I'm taking their survey on their website right now.

:whistling2:


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

The Southwire VP of hand tools or whatever just tried to add me on LinkedIn...lol


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

jeffmoss26 said:


> The Southwire VP of hand tools or whatever just tried to add me on LinkedIn...lol


Don't you have the same last name?? Maybe he thinks you are his long lost brother????


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

this is called a race to the bottom


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

LARMGUY said:


> I just had to.
> 
> Below is my attempt at a customer service note to Lowes.
> We will see how it goes. I am not expecting a reply. If I do get one, I'll bet it will be in corporatese, We are concerned, we thank you for bringing this to our attention... yada yada.
> ...


i took their survey a couple times, got called back by the local store manager, asked my problem. told him, he asked me to look him up the next time in the store. not here. hes over in whatever, walk the store looking for him at the places i was told he would be, must have been too far behind him. asked employee to send him to elec. walked around for 20 minutes finding more problems, he never shows up. told yhe girl at the doorthat ive known for 15-20 years the story and told her to tell him i tried.tried a couple more times to talk to him, no luck. shopping alot more at hd and menards


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Where is this survey? online?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Where is this survey? online?


Yes, you have to go to their site. www.lowes.com

Then I had to click about 5 times to get to a place to leave a comment. After that, this survey popped up. You do not want me to take a survey because I tell it like it is.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Big John said:


> No way is Southwire manufacturing these. This is someone's rebrand.


I'm thinking Apex Tool Group/Crescent?

If you look at Crescents molded grips they're very similar. Not that they couldn't just use the same grips.

EDIT: Holy crap, I just noticed the prices they're charging for that crap. If it was maybe half that it would be a reasonable purchase, but they're charging top dollar for junk.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I couldn't possibly love this forum any more right now. :thumbup:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

TGGT said:


> I'm thinking Apex Tool Group/Crescent?
> 
> If you look at Crescents molded grips they're very similar. Not that they couldn't just use the same grips.
> 
> *EDIT: Holy crap, I just noticed the prices they're charging for that crap. If it was maybe half that it would be a reasonable purchase, but they're charging top dollar for junk.*


 
Yep, you got it, top dollar Chinese junk.

No answer from Lowes yet. :no:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

went lowes today. lectric tools section. klein,ideal, southwire, and at least two other no names. sounds like the stores out east are at least a little more consistent. but i did find one bargain, closeout on purple nuts,regular $5.39, now 1.29. bought all 10 they had. might never use em, but what a bargain:laughing::whistling2:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

oh by the way, the most represented was klein, which is more than they had before southwire showed up, which was just in the last 2 weeks


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

We have not had Klein in our Lowe's in several years. They went exclusive with HD and closed out everything at Lowe's and Sears.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Klein?

Lowes is bringing Klein back in with Southwire? That would finally be a smart move for Lowes.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Are these things made in china? Sure like like it, what a stupid conversion..German tools to bottom of the barrel Chinese scrap metal. I hope this really goes to sh!t for lowes, they can kiss one for that.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Klein?
> 
> Lowes is bringing Klein back in with Southwire? That would finally be a smart move for Lowes.


 if i get there tommorrow ill try to remember to take pic of tool shelf, most bizarre arrangement ive seen anywhere but a really really old hardware store


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

jeffmoss26 said:


> We have not had Klein in our Lowe's in several years. They went exclusive with HD and closed out everything at Lowe's and Sears.


Same here, at least the Lowes/Home Depots I've been in.


----------



## JBC1 (Dec 4, 2010)

I wonder why they didn't just go Kobalt route if they were going to go the made in china route anyway...


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

papaotis said:


> went lowes today. lectric tools section. klein,ideal, southwire, and at least two other no names. sounds like the stores out east are at least a little more consistent. but i did find one bargain, closeout on purple nuts,regular $5.39, now 1.29. bought all 10 they had. might never use em, but what a bargain:laughing::whistling2:


I had purple nuts once, hurt like hell. They got all puffed up and the... Oh... wire nuts! :laughing:



papaotis said:


> oh by the way, the most represented was klein, which is more than they had before southwire showed up, which was just in the last 2 weeks


Could be the last stock from other stores?


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Love how they dumped the quality, made in USA Channellock tools onto clearance in exchange for the China knockoff's... :no: 

I picked up one of those Southwire tools and it said "Made in China". Right back onto the shelf it goes. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

That_Dude said:


> I picked up one of those Southwire tools and it said "Made in China". Right back onto the shelf it goes. :whistling2::laughing:


Oh you bad bro!


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I received no email reply but I did get a phone call from a local Lowes manager. It was brought to her attention I was interested in the brand names of some tools. Apparently, the Southwire only scenario has not been rolled out in this area yet.

I restarted the conversation explaining to her the email I sent to corporate copying several website links of tradesmen and the forum subjects indicating the loss of customers because of the abandonment of Knipex, Greenlee, Ideal and other brands in favor of Southwire. I also told her what I read in the forums pertaining to the higher price of Southwire and the fact they were cheaply made in China and the forum members indicated they will not shop Lowes anymore.

She told me they have no agreement with Southwire here or even in the adjoining states at this time. The still stock all of the above mentioned brands and will continue to do so.

She also said she would send the concern of me and you guys up the chain to corporate and thanked me for my candidness and input. 

Soooo, is Southwire signing exclusively with all of the Lowes stores? Is it just in certain areas or just slow to implement?

What have you guys heard?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Honestly, I don't really care because I buy most of my tools on-line anyway. But I definitely won't bother stopping by the electrical section if I happen to be in one of their stores.


----------



## HYT2387 (Aug 1, 2013)

I would say its a pretty good investment. I have tested them against my Kleins on the job and actually find that they work great! the wire strippers work especially well, so easy to cut and strip wire! they are made over seas, but then again a lot of quality tools are these days. i give them an A!


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Crappy is the new standard. We better stop complaining about "Kleinskys". Next we'll be gettin' em' out of a barrel at "Pep Boys" !


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

HYT2387 said:


> I would say its a pretty good investment. I have tested them against my Kleins on the job and actually find that they work great! the wire strippers work especially well, so easy to cut and strip wire! they are made over seas, but then again a lot of quality tools are these days. i give them an A!


Spam
What do you think we are, stupid?
You just registered and your first post is promoting this Chinese garbage. :no:


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

HYT2387 said:


> I would say its a pretty good investment. I have tested them against my Kleins on the job and i give them an A!


How long have you worked for Southwire?


----------



## SS&E1852 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Reply*

I am very disappointed as well with this change for Lowes. I have to be honest I go to Home Depot when I want a cheaper price and Lowes if I want something of better quality but this change for them is idiotic. They were about the only place you could get anything knipex besides online. My store is now fully stocked with everything you could ever imagine Southwire. With how packed the walls are I don't see how they could fit any other brands if they wanted too. Since when does china know how to make a good quality electrician tool. I'm done with Lowes until they realize what a big mistake they made. Weird thing is the next closest Lowes shelves are empty. There's no old stock of knipex, ideal or greenlee but there's also no new southwire tools. Only meters. So they have empty shelves which looks terrible in their electrical section.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

SS&E1852 said:


> I am very disappointed as well with this change for Lowes. I have to be honest I go to Home Depot when I want a cheaper price and Lowes if I want something of better quality but this change for them is idiotic. They were about the only place you could get anything knipex besides online. My store is now fully stocked with everything you could ever imagine Southwire. With how packed the walls are I don't see how they could fit any other brands if they wanted too. Since when does china know how to make a good quality electrician tool. I'm done with Lowes until they realize what a big mistake they made. Weird thing is the next closest Lowes shelves are empty. There's no old stock of knipex, ideal or greenlee but there's also no new southwire tools. Only meters. So they have empty shelves which looks terrible in their electrical section.


Lowes blows , that's my motto ! I've tried long and hard to like that store , but due to numerous reasons , I can't ! My biggest issue with them has always been their lack of people working there . If they could only have self checkout and robots , I think they would ? They're pretty close now ! I expect to see tumbleweeds rolling by when I'm I. There because its always a ghost town , lol ! Across the street at depot , it's like they're giving stuff away ? I don't know how lowes is still in business ?


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

randas said:


> Spam
> What do you think we are, stupid?
> You just registered and your first post is promoting this Chinese garbage. :no:


Nij&".


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Amazon.com. Ftw


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

found it! now give me a few minutes to mupload pictures and etc.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

ok computer definitly not cooperating, maybe tommorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2013)

You guys may want to become more informed on hand tools. I think if you step away from the Klein name and examine the Southwire you will find that the brands share the very same qualities. If you look carefully you will
find that Klein also has some items made in Taiwan or China.

Do you honestly think that Southwire would put its name behind a product line that isn't 100% worthy of its reputation.

If you took the time to do a side by side comparison I think you would change your opinion.

If you've purchased products from Ideal or Greenlee you've bought products made offshore.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You guys may want to become more informed on hand tools. I think if you step away from the Klein name and examine the Southwire you will find that the brands share the very same qualities. If you look carefully you will
> find that Klein also has some items made in Taiwan or China.
> 
> Do you honestly think that Southwire would put its name behind a product line that isn't 100% worthy of its reputation.
> ...


Lolz


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You guys may want to become more informed on hand tools. I think if you step away from the Klein name and examine the Southwire you will find that the brands share the very same qualities. If you look carefully you will
> find that Klein also has some items made in Taiwan or China.
> 
> Do you honestly think that Southwire would put its name behind a product line that isn't 100% worthy of its reputation.
> ...


Welcome Mr. Southwire employee.......

Just so you know, and can report back to your boss, I'm not paying over $30 for a made in China knockoff of a Klein plier that is also $30, and MADE IN USA. I'll also pay $30 for the Knipex German steel, but not for China crap. Yes, if you've bought Ideal or Greenlee tools, you have also bought Chinese crap, which is why I don't buy them. Do a poll for how many people here like Greenlee tools, and how many have thrown them away, or given them to their enemies.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You guys may want to become more informed on hand tools. I think if you step away from the Klein name and examine the Southwire you will find that the brands share the very same qualities. If you look carefully you will
> find that Klein also has some items made in Taiwan or China.
> 
> Do you honestly think that Southwire would put its name behind a product line that isn't 100% worthy of its reputation.
> ...



Amen brotha! :laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

This frickin commie is trying to tell us we're better off buying "offshore" hand tools! Stab him!


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> You guys may want to become more informed on hand tools. I think if you step away from the Klein name and examine the Southwire you will find that the brands share the very same qualities. If you look carefully you will
> find that Klein also has some items made in Taiwan or China.
> 
> Do you honestly think that Southwire would put its name behind a product line that isn't 100% worthy of its reputation.
> ...


Seriously? I have tried the Southwire strippers when my Kleins finally died after over a year of faithful service and I can decisively tell you that the southwire strippers are complete garbage. I hate shopping at lowes to begin with, not I avoid it all together unless it's a last resort. Used to be that they would at least carry knipex or Klein but now everything is southwire trash. It wouldn't be so bad if they were just low quality, but they are expensive to boot! Why spend the same amount on a piece of **** when you can go elsewhere and get Klein or ideal? Oh and BTW, I threw the southwire strippers in the box of forgotten tools where they belong.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You guys may want to become more informed on hand tools. I think if you step away from the Klein name and examine the Southwire you will find that the brands share the very same qualities.


The longer I sit here and think about this statement, the more I'm getting pi$$ed off.

Companies like Klein, Knipex, Channel Lock, etc, have been forging their own steel, and hand making their own tools for decades. Over 100 years for Klein. Go to any of those companies websites, and you will see videos of their workers forging their steel, and making their own tool designs. My guess is, that for Southwire, not a single one of their tools were designed or made by them. Their video would be of a guy flying to China, walking through a showroom, and saying "I'll take one of those, and one of those, and one of those....". Then he would say, "and make them crap brown so the color matches the tool quality".


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Voltage Hazard said:


> The longer I sit here and think about this statement, the more I'm getting pi$$ed off.
> 
> Companies like Klein, Knipex, Channel Lock, etc, have been forging their own steel, and hand making their own tools for decades. Over 100 years for Klein. Go to any of those companies websites, and you will see videos of their workers forging their steel, and making their own tool designs. For Southwire, not a single one of their tools were designed or made by them. Their video would be of a guy flying to China, walking through a showroom, and saying "I'll take one of those, and one of those, and one of those....". Then he would say, "and make them crap brown so the color matches the tool quality".


Thank you! I wanted to try them.just to give them a chance. Couldn't get back to Klein fast enough.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Then he would say, "and make them crap brown so the color matches the tool quality".



:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You guys may want to become more informed on hand tools. I think if you step away from the Klein name and examine the Southwire you will find that the brands share the very same qualities. If you look carefully you will
> find that Klein also has some items made in Taiwan or China.
> 
> Do you honestly think that Southwire would put its name behind a product line that isn't 100% worthy of its reputation.
> ...


I see this junk being sold at Harbor freight real soon:thumbup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You guys may want to become more informed on hand tools. I think if you step away from the Klein name and examine the Southwire you will find that the brands share the very same qualities. If you look carefully you will
> find that Klein also has some items made in Taiwan or China.
> 
> Do you honestly think that Southwire would put its name behind a product line that isn't 100% worthy of its reputation.
> ...


Reputation? Southwire makes wire. When I buy wire, I don't give a rat's a$$ who makes it.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You guys may want to become more informed on hand tools. I think if you step away from the Klein name and examine the Southwire you will find that the brands share the very same qualities. If you look carefully you will
> find that Klein also has some items made in Taiwan or China.
> 
> Do you honestly think that Southwire would put its name behind a product line that isn't 100% worthy of its reputation.
> ...


What a douche!


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

Amazon>ebay

Klein>greenlee>harbor freight>southwire


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Do you honestly think that Southwire would put its name behind a product line that isn't 100% worthy of its reputation.


Yes I honestly beleive they would do that and in fact they did.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

I was at Lowes yesterday and checked out the Southwire tools. They appear to be of lower quality, but I may have given them a chance if the price was right. However, they are just as expensive as the name brand stuff. You can't sell products of lesser quality for top dollar. I guess homeowners won't know the difference, but tradesmen will just buy the Klein or Knipex stuff for the same price. At least the cheap junk Commercial Electric line that Home Depot is priced appropriately. They are crap tools but the prices are low so you get what you pay for. Just like Harbor Freight.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You guys may want to become more informed on hand tools. I think if you step away from the Klein name and examine the Southwire you will find that the brands share the very same qualities. If you look carefully you will
> find that Klein also has some items made in Taiwan or China.
> 
> Do you honestly think that Southwire would put its name behind a product line that isn't 100% worthy of its reputation.
> ...


This is simply an attempt by Southwire to leverage their existing marketing channels to flog a product they know nothing about. They hire a guy with a Masters Degree in Blah, Blah, Blah who thinks that, if he throws the word "professional" around long enough, we will take the bait and actually buy into his crap.

No professional electrician considers Ideal or Greenlee to be manufacturers of high quality hand tools. Ideal makes good wire lube and Greenlee makes good knockout cutters but that doesn't translate to hand tools. Klein's reputation is not what it used to be.

We definitely look at Country of Origin when buying hand tools and are very skeptical of Chinese products. The very fact that Lowe's is dumping Knipex in favor of Southwire tells us that they know nothing about the professional contractor market. So give me one good reason why I should buy Southwire hand tools from a do-it-yourself lumber yard.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

I_get_shocked said:


> Amazon>ebay
> 
> Klein>greenlee>harbor freight>southwire


fify


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

8V71 said:


> fify


Nice!


----------



## Lighting Bolt (Dec 2, 2011)

+1 on that 8V71..

BTW - 8V71 is a badass motor...


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

Voltage Hazard said:


> The longer I sit here and think about this statement, the more I'm getting pi$$ed off.
> 
> Companies like Klein, Knipex, *Channel Lock*, etc, have been forging their own steel, and hand making their own tools for decades. Over 100 years for Klein. Go to any of those companies websites, and you will see videos of their workers forging their steel, and making their own tool designs. My guess is, that for Southwire, not a single one of their tools were designed or made by them. Their video would be of a guy flying to China, walking through a showroom, and saying "I'll take one of those, and one of those, and one of those....". Then he would say, "and make them crap brown so the color matches the tool quality".


The Channellock adjustable wrenches are the 92 series made by Irega in Zaldibar Spain.

see
http://www.channellock.com/chrome-vanadium.aspx


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

heavysparky said:


> I see this junk being sold at Harbor freight real soon:thumbup:


It probably already is in Harbor Freight. These might be the same tools Harbor Freight has, but with the Southwire name, and a price 3 times higher.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Time for some "Freebies"!:thumbup: The biggest complaint with my hand tools is the big arc marks when I ground em'. If somebody would solve that problem I'd be incline to buy their tools.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Ionspot said:


> The Channellock adjustable wrenches are the 92 series made by Irega in Zaldibar Spain.
> 
> see
> http://www.channellock.com/chrome-vanadium.aspx


And? Irega makes a bad ass wrench.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> And? Irega makes a bad ass wrench.


I was aware of their imported wrenches, but at least the original manufacturer has a reputation of quality.

However, I wouldn't be caught dead with the china/taiwan screwdrivers and sockets Channellock slaps their name on.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> And? Irega makes a bad ass wrench.


Yeah they really are great wrenches. I bought a 10" adjustable Irega wrench a few years ago from a Snap On truck and have used it many times. You can feel the quality over most other adj wrenches.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I carry a 8" code blue every day, puts regular 10" adjustable to shame.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Makes me want to buy 20 pairs of those chinocrap strippers, mangle them and then return. Tell them the crew used em for a day. 

F***em


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

just checked them out they really are **** brown


----------



## VTL Sparky (Aug 14, 2013)

I just checked them out and they look like Gardner Bender aka Garbage Bender tools with different colored handles. 

Speaking of failed Southwire endeavors, whatever happened to their Romex boxes they promoted a while ago?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

VTL Sparky said:


> I just checked them out and they look like Gardner Bender aka Garbage Bender tools with different colored handles.
> 
> Speaking of failed Southwire endeavors, whatever happened to their Romex boxes they promoted a while ago?


The new guy hangs out at Lowes, he will fit right in.:laughing:


----------



## VTL Sparky (Aug 14, 2013)

BBQ said:


> The new guy hangs out at Lowes, he will fit right in.:laughing:



I have never been there in my life. :whistling2:


----------



## Narcolepter (Apr 10, 2013)

If you get really lucky you can still find some Knipex pliers on crazy discount. I had a couple pairs put back for me so I could pick them up when they hit 75% off.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

i had the misfortune of entering bLowes with the wife the other day looking for some crap. Shelves bare and everything left heavily discounted.. almost picked up an 1" hand bender for 30$.. maybe I'll be going back for that one


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

Smart move for Lowes. These stores like HD make the bulk of their money off of home owners not us. Home owners don't need the pro **** like Knipex and Klein they barely know how to use the tools to begin with.


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

VTL Sparky said:


> I just checked them out and they look like Gardner Bender aka Garbage Bender tools with different colored handles.
> 
> Speaking of failed Southwire endeavors, whatever happened to their Romex boxes they promoted a while ago?


GB is mostly junk but lots of stuff they make is made in the USA and I would buy from them over Southwire crap.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

sparkyforlife said:


> Smart move for Lowes. These stores like HD make the bulk of their money off of home owners not us. Home owners don't need the pro **** like Knipex and Klein they barely know how to use the tools to begin with.


I agree that mostly homeowners shop Lowes, and don't need the pro Knipex and other brands Lowes had before. They could put in low price crap, and the homeowner would still buy it. The problem is they are charging pro prices for that crap, and homeowners won't pay that price. Since pros won't buy the crap, look for a lot of dust on those tools in a few months.


----------



## noble (Feb 18, 2013)

It's a bad move for lowes. I won't buy that crap.


The buyer got a bag full of cash and basketball tickets from South Wire.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Voltage Hazard said:


> I agree that mostly homeowners shop Lowes, and don't need the pro Knipex and other brands Lowes had before. They could put in low price crap, and the homeowner would still buy it. The problem is they are charging pro prices for that crap, and homeowners won't pay that price. Since pros won't buy the crap, look for a lot of dust on those tools in a few months.


Channellock is good quality at a good price. I guess Lowes is trying to be the Walmart of hardware stores.


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

I was in Lowes today and took a good look at all the new Southwire junk and yes they are charging insane prices for that garbage. $43 for a pair of lineman pliers with red handles The handles are soo ****ty and I bet it cuts just as bad. 

I will buy Kobalt brand stuff before I buy that Southwire junk.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Truly disgusting.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> Truly disgusting.


The point of showing the IR Gun?

I agree that the tools are pure crap. But, I bet you can't find an IR Gun from ANY manufacturer that is not made in China or Taiwan.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Voltage Hazard said:


> The point of showing the IR Gun?
> 
> I agree that the tools are pure crap. But, I bet you can't find an IR Gun from ANY manufacturer that is not made in China or Taiwan.


Don't have an answer really, just grabbed whatever was in front of me. Your right, not the greatest example, however, does show how awful the coloring and marketing is. What's weird is I just went to their website and could not find any tools or mention of tools on there.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> Don't have an answer really, just grabbed whatever was in front of me. Your right, not the greatest example, however, does show how awful the coloring and marketing is. What's weird is I just went to their website and could not find any tools or mention of tools on there.


The website is southwiretools.com. But, it's not active yet. They had a count down timer to their "huge launch" that hit zero in mid July. But, still nothing since then.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Mmm poos flavoured.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

they'll be on clearance soon


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

drspec said:


> they'll be on clearance soon


Based on the response from this site, I wonder if they sold a single item yet??

Maybe they will start giving free tools, for every foot of wire bought.......


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

well, if nothing else, no one will be copying their color!:laughing:


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I stopped in for 2 reels of 12-2 today and my local Lowes finally had this crap out. $20 for 1 insulated screwdriver:laughing::laughing:.


----------



## noble (Feb 18, 2013)

It is important to send a message to Lowes and this particular buyer.


Don't buy this crap.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Is lowes supposed to be like a home depot for women?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

uconduit said:


> Is lowes supposed to be like a home depot for women?


Yup, its a Yuppy heaven. 
I dislike that place.


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

uconduit said:


> Is lowes supposed to be like a home depot for women?


:laughing: Seems that way it's so squeaky clean. I just think it's turning more into a department store with all the appliances and more gadgets that go in the home.

HD focuses on the construction and repair of the home and I like the rough dirty look of it. Banged up shelves with old rusty steel orange carts that sound like freight trains when you push them. Argh Argh Argh:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


>


I read that the testers and electronics are all just Extech rebrands, and it sure looks like it:








I still wonder who's making the hand-tools, though.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Went to lowes for the first time in a while hoping to get cheap benders and its all gone. All of it. Southwire is the only brand in the electrical tool aisle. Even had southwire hand benders for the same prices you'd pay for an ideal one. Where did these pricks get the sense of entitlement to price their shít tools the way they do?


----------



## JBC1 (Dec 4, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Went to lowes for the first time in a while hoping to get cheap benders and its all gone. All of it. Southwire is the only brand in the electrical tool aisle. Even had southwire hand benders for the same prices you'd pay for an ideal one. Where did these pricks get the sense of entitlement to price their shít tools the way they do?


Southwire's moto should be "Made in China tools at Made in USA prices"


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Big John said:


> I still wonder who's making the hand-tools, though.


I'm 99% certain that Klein makes them.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

MTW said:


> I'm 99% certain that Klein makes them.


After seeing the grips I would have to agree.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

pudge565 said:


> After seeing the grips I would have to agree.



Yup, the grips and the tool design is 100% identical except made in China. Why didn't they just rebrand their American made products for Southwire? They cost the same anyway.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I saw a Southwire tool at the orange box the other day. I don't know what that means, but I found it just a bit odd.

I also saw Knipex at the green store.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Deep Cover said:


> I saw a Southwire tool at the orange box the other day. I don't know what that means, but I found it just a bit odd.


That's odd, even HD won't accept returns of products that they don't stock (not in the computer system.)


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

MTW said:


> Yup, the grips and the tool design is 100% identical except made in China. Why didn't they just rebrand their American made products for Southwire? They cost the same anyway.


Because everytime the consumer makes a return because they changed their mind or only had to use it once, everytime someone replaces a worn out tool that has come to the end of its natural life it eats into the bottom line, the corporate execs are going to take a paycut to cover it so the product becomes cheap crap, consumers do it to themselves.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I bought the 5 in one needle nose one day just for s and g's. The blades have about 1/32 gap which makes stripping or cutting wire useless.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I am reading the new electrical contractor issue now and I see this.









They stopped giving a Klein Journeymen set away and are now giving this crap away.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

electro916 said:


> They stopped giving a Klein Journeymen set away and are now giving this crap away.


It's still Klein stuff in disguise. :whistling2:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I saw that EC mag thing the other day.Gave me a good laugh knowing the outrage it would spawn. :laughing:


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Luckily, no matter how we roll the dice on this one it's sure failure. I don't believe there are enough do-it-yourselelfer's out there to support these soon to be clearance items. Just do me a favor and don't even give them the privilege of buying their tools on discounted prices, like they did with knipex & ideal.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I still want to hear an explanation from Klein as to why they would stoop to this level. Did they really think we wouldn't figure it out?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> Luckily, no matter how we roll the dice on this one it's sure failure. I don't believe there are enough do-it-yourselelfer's out there to support these soon to be clearance items. Just do me a favor and don't even give them the privilege of buying their tools on discounted prices, like they did with knipex & ideal.


:laughing:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

just going through the old posts on this topic, and wondered, do you have MENARDS out east? no one mentions them, good or bad.:001_huh:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

papaotis said:


> just going through the old posts on this topic, and wondered, do you have MENARDS out east? no one mentions them, good or bad.:001_huh:


No, Ohio is the furthest east they go.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

MTW said:


> I still want to hear an explanation from Klein as to why they would stoop to this level. Did they really think we wouldn't figure it out?


No way I believe these are made by Klein.

Here's a thought.......If Southwire wanted a shot at selling tools, why not copy the leader? Southwire just sent Klein products to China, and said "copy these". That is what China does.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

sorry, but they deffinetly didnt COPY them! they arent the same!:no:


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

papaotis said:


> sorry, but they deffinetly didnt COPY them! they arent the same!:no:


Copying the look does not mean they copy the functionality, steel hardness, quality, etc. They may look like them, but they don't work like them.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Copying the look does not mean they copy the functionality, steel hardness, quality, etc. They may look like them, but they don't work like them.


i dont think they even look the same!:blink:and the prices are rediculous


----------



## Narcolepter (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you Southwire Tools!
Because of you, I got a killer deal on some Knipex pliers!
























And a nice set of nuts.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I forsee menards carrying knipex. I have seen it slowly happening.


----------



## sdsparkyibew (Dec 10, 2012)

The menards here has knipex cobraa and *****. Sears has full knipex spread theyre pricey but worth every cent


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> I forsee menards carrying knipex. I have seen it slowly happening.


one of the Menards by me has a small assortment of knipex


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> I forsee menards carrying knipex. I have seen it slowly happening.


Got em at my Menards too.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

sdsparkyibew said:


> The menards here has knipex cobraa and *****. Sears has full knipex spread theyre pricey but worth every cent


I have seen what looks like rebranded knipex alligator pliers sold under the craftsman name at sears. They look identical and are made in Germany, and are sold at a decent price.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

chris856 said:


> I have seen what looks like rebranded knipex alligator pliers sold under the craftsman name at sears. They look identical and are made in Germany, and are sold at a decent price.


I see knipex distributed under the John Deere name daily. It's 100% knipex but it says jd on the packaging


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> I see knipex distributed under the John Deere name daily. It's 100% knipex but it says jd on the packaging


Deere rebrands lots of tools. That's a good way to get good tools out in BFE, hit up the farm/equipment place or the Deere dealer.:laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> Deere rebrands lots of tools. That's a good way to get good tools out in BFE, hit up the farm/equipment place or the Deere dealer.:laughing:


I almost grabbed a pair of knipex chants that'll do 5" pipe


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> I almost grabbed a pair of knipex chants that'll do 5" pipe


I can't bring myself to buy big ones.

I still use my 420, 422, and a pair 0f 414 channellocks day to day. As much as I love the Knipx Cobras.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> I can't bring myself to buy big ones. I still use my 420, 422, and a pair 0f 414 channellocks day to day. As much as I love the Knipx Cobras.


Same here. Plus "plier tight" doesn't really fly around here


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Same here. Plus "plier tight" doesn't really fly around here


I use my big 460 and 480 channies more for pulling manhole lids then tightning stuff. Al pipe wrenches FTW :laughing:


----------

